# GT Performer



## DirkF. (10. August 2012)

Hallo . 

Bin hier NEU im Forum und eigentlich auf nem guten Weg mir ein neues MTB zu zulegen . 

Habe die letzten paar Monate eine o.g. BMX aufgebaut 
und bin wohl wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen 
mich mal wieder , nach längerer Zeit , auf nen Sattel zu setzen 
und etwas zu tuen ! 
Das Bike ist Jahrgang 1996 , wurde vom Vorbesitzer etwas vernachlässigt .
Komplette GT - Ausstattung , na ja , vor 25 Jahren war das etwas anderes , wenn ich nur mal an die guten alten Kashimx-Aero Sattel denke 
Ich habe da so wenig wie möglich , aber so viel wie nötig gemacht um die Sicherheit zu erhalten aber das Bike doch so original zu lassen . 
Ich hoffe das es mit dem Bild klappt


----------



## DirkF. (11. August 2012)

Jo Hallo . 

Falls noch jemand weitere Bilder sehen möchte :



GT Performer (2).jpg

GT Performer (3).jpg

GT Performer (4).jpg

GT Performer (5).jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (11. August 2012)

schönes altes teil. 
ich hatte anfang der 90er ein weißes pro performer.


----------



## DirkF. (11. August 2012)

Jo Hi foenfrisur .

Ist leider erst 16 Jahre alt , 
den Performer gibt es schon seit Mitte der 80èr , 
den hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden . 
Ich hatte das Bike in der Bucht zu nem guten Kurs " geschossen " 
Das Chrom ist so gut wie neu , nur leider an der Gabel etwas weggeblättert !!! 
Vllt. mach ich da noch ne andere drann , mal sehen . 

Andere Frage : 
Ich suche noch diese " Mushroom " - Griffe , in schwarz  . 
Falls da jemand weiß wo ich die her bekomme , ausser nem Shop in Köln , 
kann sich gerne melden .
Ebenso einen " Kashimax - Aero " - Sattel in schwarz 

Danke vorab , 
Gruß Dirk


----------

